# Any information on U11 series bluebirds?



## Vitality (Jun 7, 2018)

I have just bought a cheap U11 bluebird SG, sedan (not hardtop) with a CA16 in it and was looking online but found no information about the other model U11 bluebirds. I was wondering specifically what the best model sedan is (such as the SSS-XG) and what the interior trim looks like, what engine it has and other additions/reductions/changes from the base model it has. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

